# Probelm mit If-Funktion



## avenger2099 (13. September 2006)

hy leute ich bin grade erst angefangen mit Java und habe folgendes Problem habe hier ein kleines Quiz, es wird eine frage mit 2 antwort möglichkeiten gestellt und es soll ausgeben werden, ob richtig oder falsch geantwortet wurde.

Aber es wird jedesmal Falsch ausgeben, auch wenn die Natwort richtig ist, was habe ich falsch gemacht?

<code>
import java.io.*;

public class test {
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {

    	 BufferedReader input = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));

		String eingabe;
		System.out.println("Wie alt ist Bart?");
		System.out.println(" [1] 10 Jahre ");
		System.out.println(" [2] 11 Jahre ");
		System.out.print("Eingabe :");
		eingabe = input.readLine();

		if(eingabe=="1")
		{
			System.out.println("Richtig");
		}
		else
		{
			System.out.println("!! Falsch !");
		}




	}

}
</code>


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (13. September 2006)

Moin!
String *immer *mit der "equals()" Methode  vergleichen, dann klappts auch...
Siehe dazu auch hier: http://de.geocities.com/uweplonus/faq/string.html#vergleich

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Anime-Otaku (14. September 2006)

oder allgemein gesagt nimmt man nur für primitive Klassen wie int,short,byte,char,double usw. die ==, >, < zum vergleichen.

Bei Klassen, wie String,Integer,Long,Double,Vector,Set,ArrayList, bzw. einfach alle normalen Klassen welche auch normalerweise groß geschrieben sind.
Da benutzt man zum vergleichen, ob es nur gleich die Methode der Klasse equals. Zum Vergleich, ob es auch größer oder kleiner ist ein CompareTo


----------

